# 1977 jd 826



## yooper265 (Mar 1, 2019)

Hi all , new to forum , found it while searching for my problem , I put a new oem JD friction disc on today and after less than one hour of running the new disc is missing chunks in one spot , not across the entire disc , I just emailed the outfit that sold it to me but no response yet . Could the new disc be defective or what is going on ? The previous disc lasted over four years .


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Could be due to Over-Adjustment? Also, Check the Drive disc, it should Have a Smooth surface.


----------



## yooper265 (Mar 1, 2019)

Drive disc is perfectly smooth , what " over-adjustment " do you mean ? Last wheel was on there for 4 years , all I did was change the wheel , thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

After Changing the Wheel, it needs to be Adjusted "Out" and Away from the Drive Plate. Too Much Tension probably Ruined it.


----------



## yooper265 (Mar 1, 2019)

I've had this since new { over 40 years } and never had to adjust the tension , makes sense , I'll have to bite the bullet and buy another wheel - $50 ouch ! Thanks !


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm wondering if the disk is pretty old and the rubber has dried out.


----------



## Northe2 (Dec 14, 2018)

yooper265 said:


> Hi all , new to forum , found it while searching for my problem , I put a new oem JD friction disc on today and after less than one hour of running the new disc is missing chunks in one spot , not across the entire disc , I just emailed the outfit that sold it to me but no response yet . Could the new disc be defective or what is going on ? The previous disc lasted over four years .


Could be all of the above. 

How long did the old friction wheel last? 

Shot in the dark here - Did you adjust the tension point at any point because of wear on the old wheel? Not adjusting it for a new wheel might have put additional stress on the new wheel.

Can you post pictures?

You have me concerned as I just replaced mine about a month ago. And have not used it yet. Purchased at local authorized JD dealer.

I am keeping the old one just in case.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF yooper265

Never understood what makes a JD friction wheel two to three times the cost of others. Well, other than profit :icon_cussing_black: I have two machines waiting for me to break down and order those wheels.

Tension is a good guess but also making sure position in first forward and reverse aren't too close to the center. Best to check that F1 and R1 are pretty much equally spaced out from the center and adjust if necessary.
As it's the weekend you might be waiting two or three days for an answer but hopefully they'll help you out. As said it might be an older new part where the rubber dried out. Photo would be nice.

.


----------



## maxy1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 1980 JD 826. I use an MTD 05080A disk. I used a washer that has an ID hole that is smaller than the shaft on the blower and OD is bigger that hole in MTD disk. First I put a bolt in the washer hole with a nut on the other side and then put that assembly in my drill. I have an angle grinder with a flap sanding disk. I start the drill and the angle grinder and grind down the wash OD until it fits tight in the MTD disk. Then I drilled the washer ID to fit on the 826. Then you are ready to put the washer in the new disk and assemble it on the JD. I use masking tape to hold the washer in the disk while putting everything together.


----------

